
Glass towers could be awkward S.F. fit - iProject
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/place/article/Glass-towers-could-be-awkward-S-F-fit-3763524.php
======
FelixP
1) Not sure why this is HN-worthy

2) The complaint here is absurd:

"The issue is not that buildings clad in stone are morally superior to
buildings clad in glass. It's that San Francisco's sense of place is tied to
its earthy warmth, the juxtaposition of steep hills and shifting waters. Too
many glass towers clumped too closely together would set a much different
tone, cosmopolitan but also generic."

Really? I'm pretty sure that just about any other city on the planet would be
enthused about urban redevelopment, especially in light of SF's perennial
shortage of both residential and commercial square footage.

------
sdm
What does this little bit of local news have to do with Hacker News?

